
Heart disease: treatment using vegetables over drugs - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/heart-disease-treatment-using-vegetables-over-drugs-1.2652191
======
NerdfaceKillah
I know I've read stories where vegan diets are also shown to cause certain
diseases so it isn't as cut and dry as they make it out to be. Also what works
for one person doesn't necessarily mean it will work for everyone. Steve Jobs
tried the holistic approach and waited too long before trying modern medicine
and he died because of that. Just my opinion of course. It's not like every
other week we find new studies being published that say x is bad for you and
then maybe months or a year down the road you see well x actually cures
cancer!!!!

